# Velocity Spartacus, Velomax and Rolf Wheels



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm looking for a wheelset to go with a Dura-Ace 10spd setup (Trek 5900 Frame). I weigh 157, don't race and prefer climbing rides. I have yet to break a spoke on any wheel (usually made with DT 15 gauge 32 hole wheels) so I'm not a bruiser. But I also go down hills, I want them to be strong enough that I can hit a pothole and keep the wheel round !

I'd seen the Spartacus wheels discounted at several places and was curious of anyone's experience with them. I'd seen a comment that they may be the same as the Formula Zero wheels (at least the same rims). They do have deepish rims and I'm a little concerned with having a harsh ride, but my past wheels have been Open Pro's that I built (32 hole) so I have no experience with aero rims or paired spoke wheels.

The other wheels I saw that looked good were Velomax Orion II's and Rolf Elan's. Granted they're more expensive. 

Thanks in advance for the help.

Ben


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

BenH said:


> I'm looking for a wheelset to go with a Dura-Ace 10spd setup (Trek 5900 Frame). I weigh 157, don't race and prefer climbing rides. I have yet to break a spoke on any wheel (usually made with DT 15 gauge 32 hole wheels) so I'm not a bruiser. But I also go down hills, I want them to be strong enough that I can hit a pothole and keep the wheel round !
> 
> I'd seen the Spartacus wheels discounted at several places and was curious of anyone's experience with them. I'd seen a comment that they may be the same as the Formula Zero wheels (at least the same rims). They do have deepish rims and I'm a little concerned with having a harsh ride, but my past wheels have been Open Pro's that I built (32 hole) so I have no experience with aero rims or paired spoke wheels.
> 
> ...


I think the Velomax's or Rolf's are a much better option. I ponied up for a set of Rolf Prima Elan Aeros for my race wheels after looking at tons of different options.


----------



## supercrank (Feb 20, 2004)

*I'm a little confused*

The three wheels you mentioned are fairly dissimilar, so I'm not quite sure what you're after.

If you're looking for a light wheel for long climbs that is also fairly durable, the Orion II wouldn't be a bad way to go. Then again, you could probably get a comparable custom built wheelset with standard components (OP/aerohead/DT rims with hubs of your choice) for much less money.

The Rolf Elans are extremely light for aluminum clincher wheels. However, with their low spoke count and superlight rims, I don't know how well they'd hold up to big potholes. I'd avoid these unless you have another pair of wheels that you're planning on using for everyday riding.

Speaking without much knowledge of the velocity spartacus wheels, they're much heavier than the previous two wheelsets, and I doubt they're any more "aero." I've never heard anything but good things about velocity rims, but I couldn't comment on the build quality of these particular wheels. Furthermore, I'd be cautious about a super low paired spoke count wheel-- you're hosed if you break a spoke far from home.

Out of curiosity-- you've already spent a good deal of money on a top end frameset and gruppo and are considering spending an additional $600-900 for the velomax or rolf wheels. Not that there's anything wrong with them, but why are the discounted velocity's in the running?

have fun


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

*Why the Spartacus*

The place selling the groupo's had a special with the Spartacus wheels and recommended them. I had originally looked at Ksyriums. He thought the Spartacus wheels were just as good. He had also recommended the Rolf's. I was attractd to the Velomax's just by reading about them. I had hoped to find some publication where the wheels had all been reviewed but haven't found much.

I guess I'm not SUPER pothole paranoid, I just want something I can descend on with some reasonable degree of confidence. I'm not that large after all. I did have a pothole scare on "The Deathride" a few years back which spooked me but the wheel held up (the tire was less lucky).

Thanks for the feedback.

Ben


----------



## Rogue (Mar 20, 2004)

I've got a set of Velocity Spartacus wheels that I've used for the past 2 years. They are rock solid and very reliable wheels. The hubs are smooth and the wheels have been trouble free. I broke one spoke on a pot hole 1 1/2 years ago and I was able to remove the spoke and ride home. The rim never went out of true. They are 30mm rims and I wouldn't consider them true aero wheels. There are no problems with the low spoke counts or the paired spokes. They are very dependable wheels for the money. I use them on my Colnago for training wheels especially in the winter months.

The only real downside of these wheels is that they are pretty heavy compared to other wheels out there. But if you want to use them for a dependable training wheel then they would be a good choice since weight really doesn't matter when you are training.


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

I was in a similar dilemma and had narrowed it down to the Rolfs or the Campy Eurus. I ended up going with the Rolf Elan Aero wheelset. Rolf wheels are known to be pretty bombproof, and the reviews and people I talked to about the new ones were all positive. I like the Aero option, since the Sapim CX-Ray spokes are the strongest on the market. 

I loved the Eurus wheels, but my rides always have vicious cross-winds, so I decided against any deep profile rim. Also, you can't beat the light weight of the Rolfs, especially the much lighter rim weight. What finally tipped it for me was that White Industries is now making the Rolf hubs.

I haven't ridden them yet, but they are so light and oh so sweet looking!

P.S. This month's VeloNews has a positive long term review of these wheels. 175lb. rider, great review.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

*Rolf Hubs*

I was told by a Rolf employee less than a month ago that all the Rolf Prima hubs were being made by American Classic.


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*It's funny. Rolf has an old press release from October that...*

...claims they were intending to team up with White Industries for 2004. Since then, they've never acknoowledged whether or not these "intentions" panned out. 

The hubs on my Elans are very smooth and fast, and the quality seems quite good, but I have my doubts that they are from White Industries.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

If you get the Sparticus wheelset, DO NOT pay more that $185:

http://www.chucksbikes.com/store/wh002.htm


----------

